# Cost estimator/ Quantity Surveyor - Looking to move to Canada with family



## scampylwk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi friends,

Recently cost estimator is eligable to apply for immigration to Canada. My family and I are preparing for the application.

As a Chartered Quantity Surveyor (RICS) in Hong Kong and with 10 years working experience, which provinces can allow me to find a job easier? I have searched CIQS, it seems that Calgary offers more jobs for cost estimator. Is that true?

Actually, my uncle is living in Ottawa. How is the employment around there? If possible, I'd like to live near him.

BTW, my daughter is now 3 years old. Where are the better primary public schools located? If there is a city providing good education and job opportunity, it would be much better for us.

Thanks for your help!

Vicky


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world (Hong Kong would fit into Canada 9044 times) so we cannot tell you where the best schools are located. There will be hundreds of areas throughout the country that have great schools. Decide where you want to move to and then narrow your search to specific neighborhoods.


----------

